# would my tank be to big for Pumillio



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

I would like to own a trio of blue jean frogs but the tank i have made is pretty big. Its 100 gallons. Would i more then likely never see the frogs?

here is the link if you want to see the tank

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/153105-tree-100-gallon-pumillio-build-hygrolon.html


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

For a trio, I think it is too big if you want to see them, if you are interested in a thumbnail sized species, I would look into one of the Ranitomeya, tend to do better in groups. A small colony would provide more opportunities to observe them. Just my thoughts


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

They may get a little lost in there,but I'm sure they would love it.Even if you don't see them too often,you will after they populate the tank.The biggest concern would be to make sure there is plenty of feeders for them to find,but if you heavily seed the tank with springs and isos,then they will have some feeders to eat until they find the ff feeding stations.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

If you think about it, a 100 gallon tank isn't that big compared to a rain forest. Also they will populate the tank pretty quickly.

I believe Grimm had a trio of Bastis in his 150 gallon Peninsula. You could ask him questions based on visibility. I also go by "the bigger the better" rule because pumilio always use up the space.

If you decide to go with a different frog, I would recommend a frog that likes to climb, based on your vivarium.(Great viv BTW) Ranitomeya colonies are a great choice, the problem is which one to choose.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I just looked at the build(coming out very nice by the way).With the tree that big and the background,you are probably down to 75 gallons.That being said,if you like bj's,then go for it.I love them and they are awesome frogs.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I think this that tank would be great for a trip of Blue Jeans. Not sure how they are compared to Black Jeans. But almost all the Black Jeans i have seen were always out and about.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I would go with some nice ranitomeya group, as variabilis or sirensis standard. But in a viv this size you can put what you want.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I think i might take my chances with the blue jeans Pumillio's are my favorite frog so i think they should probably go in to a nice display tank i look at all the time anyway.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Congrats.I agree,if it's a frog you love,then that's what you should get.They are an awesome choice.I don't feel that you will be taking chances.In a tank that size it won't be an issue.Blue jeans are on the larger size of pumilio,a bit larger than thumbs plus adults will eat hydei.Goodluck with them,you will be very happy with your choice.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Does anyone know anybody that consistently breeds them? I would be looking to buy in about three months so my tank has time to grow in a little.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Julio breeds them,and usually has them available.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

is that his name on here how do you contact him?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

That is his name and his DB name.Here is a link to his rack build so you can pm him through there.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/141858-new-rack-build.html


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I 2nd Julio on the Blue Jeans. I believe he has a trio ready to go also.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

My blue jeans are semi shy but my black jeans are out and about all of the time plus they are bigger pums and I really like the diversity of their colorations. 
Just my .02.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Julio has some nice black jeans too.Both are great frogs!


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

If you get a good group and provide suitable broms/film canisters I think the big tank would encourage breeding behavior. 

Saurian was supposed to be getting a farm raised shipment and Rich Frye usually has his line available. 

Good solid lineage info is an important aspect for getting this type of frog, which Julio or the two breeders I mentioned would provide.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Nothing is too big. Keep in mind: 100 gallons is in reference to volume, and all that empty atmosphere isn't useable space. The actual floor space available for them in this enclosure is relatively small, and the water feature is pretty much useless for pumilio.

They will be fine in that size tank...and if you can fill in the water feature, even better.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

is pumillio more of a terrestrial frog? they seem like they climb alot this is more of an arboreal tank.....what are good arboreal species?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

All of my Pumilio use the whole tank.That's why you put film cans or other deposit sites throughout the tank,high and low.They will forage in the leaf litter for microfauna ,but climb and will use all broms,hides and plants on all levels of the tank.


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

I keep a trio of salt creek in a 60 gal. there's not a place i haven't seen them in the tank.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Great size tank, the bigger the better with Oophaga, once you put them in you will realize that a 100 is not that big or at least too big for a trio and it makes the display so much more natural looking. Some morphs of Pumilio are super shy and some are really bold and you will find individuals of each morph that will break the rules of how you are told they will act. Like others have said they will utilize most or all of the tank, foraging through the litter during the day and then usually retiring to a plant higher up for the night. You don't need soil as a substrate but it does help the microfauna but continuing to add leaf litter as it breaks down and you will end up with what looks like soil. Make the litter layer thicker than you think it should be, it will shrink down, how quick depends a lot on what type of leaves and add your springs and hopefully dwarf iso's ASAP to give them a chance to establish themselves. This set up time will also give your plants a chance to establish themselves and you should be able to find out if the broms are happy, some don't like continuous high humidity and will fade away quickly while others will thrive in the same environment.
If you would like advice as to who to get frogs from shoot me a PM.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

If a vivarium is done right, it should be enjoyable enough to look at even if you can't find your frogs at any given time. In fact, it should probably be set up so it's pretty darn difficult to find them unless they want you to. People tend to think in terms of human preference instead of frog preference. If I was a captive animal, I'd want as big of an enclosure as possible. You are much more prone to regretting too small of a tank rather than too big of one.


----------



## X3chris1 (Jan 10, 2018)

I have an 18x18x18 exoterra with plenty of bomeliads to hide in. Can i house 7 blue jean Pumilios in it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

X3chris1 said:


> I have an 18x18x18 exoterra with plenty of bomeliads to hide in. Can i house 7 blue jean Pumilios in it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

Mine are kept in a 100x100x50 and I see them all the time. They seem to be a lot more comfortable than when they were in a smaller vivarium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3chris1 (Jan 10, 2018)

MrBiggs said:


> lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk




What’s max?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe 3.


X3chris1 said:


> What’s max?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## X3chris1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Reece93 said:


> Mine are kept in a 100x100x50 and I see them all the time. They seem to be a lot more comfortable than when they were in a smaller vivarium.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How many do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

X3chris1 said:


> How many do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just a pair and there young


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3chris1 (Jan 10, 2018)

MrBiggs said:


> Maybe 3.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk




Can i do 6 Pumilio and 4 leucs in an exo terra 36x18x36 well planted. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3chris1 (Jan 10, 2018)

X3chris1 said:


> How many do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




100 inches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

X3chris1 said:


> Can i do 6 Pumilio and 4 leucs in an exo terra 36x18x36 well planted. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. You should not mix species. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

X3chris1 said:


> Can i do 6 Pumilio and 4 leucs in an exo terra 36x18x36 well planted. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I wouldn’t recommend it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3chris1 (Jan 10, 2018)

MrBiggs said:


> No. You should not mix species.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk




I’m not trying to mate them. Is that why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

X3chris1 said:


> I’m not trying to mate them. Is that why?


No, pumilo could not mate with leucs. However, there are myriad other reasons why species should not be kept together. Stress, aggression, novel pathogens...

Go to the beginner forum and read the Multispecies Reference Page sticky.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

